# New setup once again (input welcome)



## Frenchi (26 Mar 2014)

Hi ppl
I'm off again with a new setup it's the fluval fresh f60, the filter is ready seeded with old filter media, I've added a nice root and a couple of rocks for decor, the rocks on top of the root will be coming out once it stops floating.. 
I've used dennerl as a base and jbl m' something ha! As I top coat 
Live stock is 5 crystal reds and about 10 platty fry... 
I have co2 running for 20hrs a day and dosing with with Ei fertz 

I am looking to put a nice shoal of around 7 or 8 small fish to compliment the colours but I'm unsure of which fish will be ok with shrimp and won't harm the plants?

Look forward to your suggestions 

Thanks
Mick 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island lad (26 Mar 2014)

A nice carpet around the front would look good. Why are you running co2 for twenty hours though ? How long are the LED's on for ?


----------



## Frenchi (26 Mar 2014)

island lad said:


> A nice carpet around the front would look good. Why are you running co2 for twenty hours though ? How long are the LED's on for ?


The co2 is an experiment carrying on from a small tank I had setup with co2 running constantly 24/7 and I never got one algae issue at all so I thought I'd try the same in this tank but with a 4hr rest period .. 
I currently have the light on for 8 hrs a day .. 
I'm hoping the grass I planted spreads fingers x'd  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island lad (26 Mar 2014)

Are you running yeast co2 ?


----------



## Frenchi (26 Mar 2014)

island lad said:


> Are you running yeast co2 ?


No it's a pub bottle with the new co2 art reg... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (27 Mar 2014)

Hi that was a quick sett up!! Can I ask why you are running co2 for that length of time with crs? As you probably know they can be sensitive. Are you using ro.?


----------



## kirk (27 Mar 2014)

I had a very mature filter but waited four weeks before adding crs and still lost a few.  I'm not sure if your substrate will leach, maybe some one else can confirm as I've not used it. Do you wish to breed the crs? Cheers kirk.


----------



## Frenchi (27 Mar 2014)

Hi kirk 
I run it for that length of time to help prevent algae growth .. Maybe I'm wrong but I tried it on a experiment tank and didn't seem to get algae at all .. If it is just a coincidence I hope someone will correct me and save me money in co2. 
I'm not using RO water just declor tap water with a ph of approx 7.. 
I will do plenty of water change until the tank matures and hopefully I won't loose any, I added a full tub of clear aqua balls and a sachet of purigen. 
I wasn't intending on them breeding but if they do it will be a bonus .. 
Cheers
Mick  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterspider (4 Apr 2014)

I've been looking for very small shoaling fish for a 65ltr tank. My hypothetical favourites so far are glowlight famous or green fire tetra. Max growth 3- maybe 4cm, schools of five or more. Not tried to source them yet, though. I read the danio are only just starting to take off in captivity breeding, having only been found in the last decade or so, then briefly protected while wild stock levels were investigated. If I can't find them, I might have to go with white mountain clouds. Don't want a very colourful fish for this particular tank.[DOUBLEPOST=1396646143][/DOUBLEPOST]Famous = danio autocorrect. Her.


----------



## Frenchi (5 Apr 2014)

waterspider said:


> I've been looking for very small shoaling fish for a 65ltr tank. My hypothetical favourites so far are glowlight famous or green fire tetra. Max growth 3- maybe 4cm, schools of five or more. Not tried to source them yet, though. I read the danio are only just starting to take off in captivity breeding, having only been found in the last decade or so, then briefly protected while wild stock levels were investigated. If I can't find them, I might have to go with white mountain clouds. Don't want a very colourful fish for this particular tank.[DOUBLEPOST=1396646143][/DOUBLEPOST]Famous = danio autocorrect. Her.


I got 5 of these little beauties they a very under rated fish IMO they really do shoal well together 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmoz (6 May 2014)

Should look lovely, nice bit of wood you've got there.


----------



## Humbert (7 May 2014)

Hi
microrasbora galaxy are fantastic fish, but they are extremely shy, so much so that in a 54liter tank with 25 micros I almost did not see them for 3 months

I had to rescape the tank just too see these fish

in a bigger aquarium, you will rarely see them


----------



## Frenchi (7 May 2014)

Humbert said:


> Hi
> microrasbora galaxy are fantastic fish, but they are extremely shy, so much so that in a 54liter tank with 25 micros I almost did not see them for 3 months
> 
> I had to rescape the tank just too see these fish
> ...


These are always at the front for me especially at feeding time, I added some really nice rice fish they all shoal well together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbert (7 May 2014)

well, then it means that my fish were extremely shy )
also checked with several aquarium keepers from Romania, they said the same story, so perhaps the source of the fish matters.
anyway, that was my experience with them.

also I see that other people say about the same things
http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-15316.html


----------



## Frenchi (7 May 2014)

They must just like the look of me  ... Haha.. Maybe try feeding a little less they will surely show themselves when hungry  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (7 May 2014)

Here they are with the rice fish  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (19 May 2014)

Just another update ... I'm not 100% happy so if you guys could help in the way of it taking a better shape I'd appreciate it plz  


It's seems to be growing ok though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (19 May 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (19 May 2014)

It's looking good IMO mate, foreground needs to fill in a little more, maybe the back is lacking more stems or some juncus repens or cypres helfri to cover the heater maybe what's needed.


----------



## Frenchi (19 May 2014)

tim said:


> It's looking good IMO mate, foreground needs to fill in a little more, maybe the back is lacking more stems or some juncus repens or cypres helfri to cover the heater maybe what's needed.


Thank you  
The HC (I think that's what it is) at the front right for some reason bunched up for ages then it started to spread toward the grass I didn't know weather or not to cut it down flat again I thought it may kill it ! 
The grass is really struggling to spread but I've been having a few problems with my co2 reg ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (19 May 2014)

You can trim the hc or just press it down with the palm of your hand it'll flatten it, do this before wc and syphon all the crud that rises when you press it, hairgrass can be very slow ime even with co2.


----------



## Frenchi (19 May 2014)

tim said:


> You can trim the hc or just press it down with the palm of your hand it'll flatten it, do this before wc and syphon all the crud that rises when you press it, hairgrass can be very slow ime even with co2.


I'll give it a press first then thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (30 May 2014)

Sorry guys I couldn't find this yesterday to update ....  I have double posted .... Anyway mods can delete my other thread ... Thanks 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 May 2014)

Hi Frenchi, Fab Scape Love the planting


----------



## Frenchi (30 May 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Fab Scape Love the planting


Thank you  
I'm trying haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (20 Jun 2014)

Another update 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jun 2014)

Growing in really nicely mate


----------



## Frenchi (20 Jun 2014)

Yeah it's over growing now ... I hate trimming it  .. The rotela or whatever it's called was just one stem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (20 Nov 2014)

Well
From that to this.. Erm not sure which I liked best now


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (20 Nov 2014)

I definitely prefer the new scape personally!


----------



## Frenchi (20 Nov 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> I definitely prefer the new scape personally!


I think I do.. It's better with the black Perspex background.. Hides the intake etc ...


----------

